# not a bad view from up there



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a timelapse with a difference:The International Space Station Expedition 30 crew has shot some truly awe-inspiring time-lapse sequences flying over practically every square mile of the globe.

Timelapse: EARTHEREAL on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow!!! That's beautiful indeed!!! It really shows the speed that the ISS travels at as it passes over, along with just how stunning and fragile our planet is.

The only tiny niggle is that I couldn't see my home as it flew over..... :grin:

Excellent find Zulu


----------

